# Ibuprofen & IVF - please help!!!



## kelandmick (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

had dr scan today and have started stimms.  Have the worst earache ever and i wondered if it is ok to take ibuprofen??  

kel xxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not a nurse but I was told by my clinic to avoid ibuprofen during 2ww but that paracetamol was OK to take then.  I decided to stick to paracetamol during stimming as well just to be on the safe side. Check with your clinic, however, if you want to be sure. Hope your earache is better soon, and good luck with your cycle.

Ellie


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi ,I'm not a nurse either but read somewhere that Ibuprofen was bad news during 2.Take paracetamol instead. Hope your sore ear gets better.


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi, i take ibuprofen 400mgs and i was told that i can continue up until e/t, but not after, i was told that when i started ivf a few weeks ago, so i think u will be ok to have it. nurofen might be better for earache, this too i was told is ok b4 e/t.

hope u feel better soon as i know how awful ear ache pain is  

best wishes, sarah lou...xx


----------



## kelandmick (Oct 9, 2005)

thanks for your speedy replies everyone!    will call clinic in the morning

i dont know about anyone else but i feel sooo sorry for myself at the mo -is this normal? 

xxxxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi

just wondered if you called your clinic or not, i would say defo call your clinic before taking any drugs just to be on the safe side  

pam xx


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Just wanted to say that I was told to avoid Ibuprofen like the plague and if I was desperate or in that much pain (had injured neck and shoudler 3 months b4 ivf) then to take one but only if desperate, was advised to take Paracetemol if really needed pain relief, apparently ibuprofen interferes with the effectiveness of the drugs so I was led to believe but check with your clinic for reassurance on this .

Mel xx


----------



## kelandmick (Oct 9, 2005)

hiya!  

asked clinic and they said NO WAY!!! to ibuprofen but paracetamol ok.  Earache is still there and slowly drivng me mad!!  but scan went well and have started stimms   and have scan on 04/11/05.  i have been very hot and sweaty since starting stimms - i suppose this is normal?

love kelxxxxx 

thanks again everyone - this website is keeping me sane


----------

